# How do you take Creatine?



## Mr.Anonymous (Nov 15, 2001)

Do you cycle it? If so, how?

How many grams per day?

Do you take it on off days?


----------



## crowman (Nov 15, 2001)

How do you take creatine?? orally!!       lol


Seriously,

I don't think there is a need to cycle it.

I was taking 10 grams per day. Immediatle after working out, or on my off days, right as I woke up.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 15, 2001)

I mix 5 grams with about 20 oz of water.  I drink it quickly, during or right after lunch, every day.  I've read that the food helps carry the creatine to the rest of your body.

I do not take creatine immediately after my workout because I usually have coffee right after.  I hear the mixing creatine with caffeine is bad, as is mixing it with hot water.  So I just wait until lunch.

Anyone mix it in their protein shakes?  I was thinking of trying that.


----------



## seyone (Nov 16, 2001)

I don't cycle it unless I run out and don't have time to buy more.
i take about 5g a day(on training days)
no, i do not take it on off days.


----------



## w8lifter2 (Nov 16, 2001)

Recent studies state that there is no longer a need to load, when you  first start taking it.

I take 15 gms. on days that I train heavy, 1 hour prior to my workout.

I cycle it.

Take it until I'm out and then take about 30 or so days off to clean out the kidneys.


----------



## SKINSFAN (Nov 18, 2001)

On my off days I take 5g after dinner, on my lifting days I take 5g after dinner and then i'll lift 1-1/2 hours after dinner and then take another 5g with my post w/o shake of protein/dextrose and banana. Each time I take creatine I mix it with a very small amount of warm water, I used to just pour it right on my tounge and chase it down with water. Why is it bad to mix with warm water?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 18, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by SKINSFAN *_
> On my off days I take 5g after dinner, on my lifting days I take 5g after dinner and then i'll lift 1-1/2 hours after dinner and then take another 5g with my post w/o shake of protein/dextrose and banana. Each time I take creatine I mix it with a very small amount of warm water, I used to just pour it right on my tounge and chase it down with water. Why is it bad to mix with warm water?



I've read that mixing creatine with hot water breaks the creatine down into creatinine, which is just waste material and does your muscle no good (or bad).  I've read this a couple of times.  If I am wrong on any of this, someone please correct me.  Because I would love to mix my creatine with hot coffee.


----------



## ac (Nov 19, 2001)

you can't mix creatine with coffee because cafeine cancels out the creatine. i don't think thats how you spell cafeine but however you spell it don't take at same time as creatine.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 19, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ac *_
> you can't mix creatine with coffee because cafeine cancels out the creatine. i don't think thats how you spell cafeine but however you spell it don't take at same time as creatine.



"Caffeine."


----------



## ac (Nov 20, 2001)

yeah well i was nearly right!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter2 *_
> I take 15 gms. on days that I train heavy, 1 hour prior to my workout.



Do you realize that you're pissing out around 10 of the 15 grams?


----------



## EagleEye (Nov 27, 2001)

> Anyone mix it in their protein shakes? I was thinking of trying that.



On the days I workout with my friend at his gym, I put my creatine with 2 scoops of whey in a shaker cup. After my workout, I just add water to my shaker cup, shake it, and drink them both together. I do this 'cuz his gym is far from my house and thus I don't have time to go home and get my creatine and whey.

On the days I workout at my gym (3 minutes from my house), I take my creatine with a small glass of water, about 4 oz, then drink my whey.


----------



## Ms Figure (Dec 7, 2001)

IMO Creatine should be taken first thing in the morning and straight after training! I have found this to be the most effective way of taking it! I have trained with Pro bodybuilders like Dorian Yates and this was also their recommendation! It has also been shown that there is now no need to load on creatine which is useful on the old pocket LOL


----------



## mrbig (Dec 21, 2001)

i take it with 44gms protien and 35grms carbs at 7grms in warm water and i cycle it 4weeks on 2weeks off works good for me


----------



## gopro (Dec 22, 2001)

I have also found cycling to be more effective for myself and my clients...8 weeks on, 4 weeks off...loading for the first week back on at 15-25 grams, than maintenance dose of 3-5 grams daily. Maintenance dose taken post workout, or in the morning on off days.


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Dec 22, 2001)

I take approximately 5 g per day of the creatine mono-hydrate. I generally dont worry when I take it as long as i get it down. I dont load it. I just take a straight 5g a day with any juice I have. I have found I notice the difference if I miss a day or 2.


----------



## Pemburu (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm only taking approx  5gms post workout.  That's a big 15 gms per week.  I do eat a large amount of Tuna and red meat so hopefully I have enough in storage.
JC


----------



## orphro13 (Dec 26, 2001)

I use cell-tech i take 3 grams half an hour before workout and 3 grams 15 minutes after workout.


----------



## torkd (Dec 27, 2001)

i usually take about 3 to 4 gms thirty minutes after my workout and thats it.. but then again, i dont really see too many results :-(

and this thing i hear about loading not being important.. AAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH   what a waste of money!!!  i wish i had been more up to date on my info when i first started
DOH


----------



## gopro (Dec 28, 2001)

Well...its not that loading is incorrect, just not necessary in the LONG RUN. You will get strength gains more quickly if you load, but if you are a little more patient, than you don't have to load and your strength will begin to improve over weeks, instead of days.


----------

